# How do i pair new budgies?



## yukirondo47 (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a 1 year old male budgie and bought a new female budgie since my old female budgue doesn't seem to like him. How do i make them pair if my male budgie is always afraid of female budgies and running away?


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

You don't, you'll need to quarantine the new bird first. 

What happened to the female budgie you had before? 

This topic describes the introduction proces you can use after quarantine is over.


----------



## yukirondo47 (Nov 19, 2021)

bur said:


> You don't, you'll need to quarantine the new bird first.
> 
> What happened to the female budgie you had before?
> 
> This topic describes the introduction proces you can use after quarantine is over.


I just put her in another cage.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Ideally, you should keep only like genders in the same cage. Budgies don’t need a friend of the opposite gender to feel connected .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*It appears to me that you are asking this question because you want the budgies to breed - is that correct?*
*If so, WHY? The purpose of this forum is not to promote breeding. 
Most budgies should never be bred and most owners should never attempt to breed budgies.*
*Budgies are healthier and happier when they are NOT bred.

Please read the information in the following links:*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Before we answer any questions with regard to breeding, we need more information: 

How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources and I agree completely. Budgies are healthier and happier when they are not bred! Those that do breed budgies should only do so with extensive knowledge and experience as without these budgies could very easily become ill and many problems are possible with the chicks. 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

